# *New* Beginning Maltese Search



## Deanne3899 (Jan 8, 2005)

Good Afternoon, Spoiled Maltesers! It's soooo helpful to have found you (via Saveann)







I hope to eventually be sharing maltese furbaby pictures with you all!

So far, I have emailed the three breeders in NJ, I heard from one who cannot help at this time, and the other two, I'll have to call as they have not responded to my email. I emailed two others today and have two more to call as they don't have email addys listed on AMA's website. Below is the email I sent today. I revised it slightly to include how well-behaved my daughter is, as well as mentioning the size of the dog we would prefer. I'm concerned that some breeders may dismiss our request because of my daughter's age. I so hope not because they'd really need to meet her and us! I would NEVER consider a dog if I didn't think she and us were ready! I'm hoping that breeders are just too busy loving their pups to bother with email!

I am open to your advice, experience and suggestions! I look forward to getting to know you all & your babies, too!
Deanne

*Email*
My name is Deanne and my family and I have been researching adding a Maltese to our family. Our family consists of me, my husband, our nearly six year old daughter, Shelby, and a few fish. We live in New Jersey, in our own home. As you are within three hours of our home, we hoped you could help us! My husband and I both grew up with dogs, and our daughter has dog experience through our families. Our daughter is a very well-behaved, mature six (in March) and understands the responsibility and care of a small dog. Through research, we truly believe the Maltese breed is the best breed for us.

While we are not averse to a puppy, we do feel that a dog that is a bit past puppy stage (six months or older) would best fit our family. I mostly worry about the playful nipping stage of a puppy, as well as the every few hours potty breaks! We are not in a hurry to acquire a Maltese; we just want to find the right dog and breeder for us. We have no preference as per neutered male/spayed female, though I've always had female dogs. We also don't mind a dog that is in the higher size limit of the standard, or even a bit larger. We would just like to add a sweet, healthy furbaby to our family!

We hope we could set up an appointment to visit you and your dogs and to discuss further our options and your opinions. Please let us know if you think you may be able to help us.

Thanks so much,
Deanne 
*End Email*


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Where is NJ are you?? I'm in southern Jersey!


----------



## Deanne3899 (Jan 8, 2005)

Hi







We're way up in Sparta (Sussex County) where it always snows!









Everyone is so nice here! making me feel thismuchcloser to finding a Maltese for us!

Deanne


----------



## Sanvean (May 17, 2004)

Hi, Deanne! This is Alexis from the Firm forum







I hadn't been here in a while and thought I'd stop by when you mentioned it. Then I saw this post from you! I just e-mailed you (and replied to your PM on the forum, as well.)


----------

